# RCI Trade Into DVC SSR



## mtm65 (Sep 2, 2016)

Our ongoing search hit on a 1 bedroom Saratoga Springs for a week in Feb 2017   This is the first time we are trading into DVC.  Couple of questions:

I confirmed the RCI trade on 8/18/16, I haven't heard anything from Disney yet.  Will I hear from Disney first or should I call member services?

We are DVC owners, will we still be charged the $190 exchange fee?

We are going to fly to Orlando a few days early, rent a car and travel to the beach on the Atlantic side.  Can I return the rental car to the airport and take the magic express to the resort on our first day?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## bnoble (Sep 2, 2016)

Call. They will give you the Disney reservation number (that you can plug into MDE). Yes, you will be charged the $190 even as an owner. Yes, you can take ME at any time---it doesn't have to be the day of your flight.


----------



## mtm65 (Sep 2, 2016)

bnoble said:


> Call. They will give you the Disney reservation number (that you can plug into MDE). Yes, you will be charged the $190 even as an owner. Yes, you can take ME at any time---it doesn't have to be the day of your flight.



Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## MIDisfan (Sep 3, 2016)

You may want to check one way rental rates and return the car somewhere at Disney World. Usually one way rates are more expensive but I've been able to get good rates through Enterprise picking up at MCO and dropping off at their location near Downtown Disney. I can't remember off hand the name of the Hotel it is in but they will shuttle you to SSR.

We like having a car while staying at SSR. We still use the buses for the parks, but we like to get out of the Disney bubble a couple of days and hit the outlets, restaurants and other things.


----------



## mtm65 (Sep 3, 2016)

MIDisfan said:


> You may want to check one way rental rates and return the car somewhere at Disney World. Usually one way rates are more expensive but I've been able to get good rates through Enterprise picking up at MCO and dropping off at their location near Downtown Disney. I can't remember off hand the name of the Hotel it is in but they will shuttle you to SSR.
> 
> We like having a car while staying at SSR. We still use the buses for the parks, but we like to get out of the Disney bubble a couple of days and hit the outlets, restaurants and other things.



I'll look into to a one-way rental.  Thanks!


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 3, 2016)

I've rented a car from Alamo at Buena Vista Palace, across street from Disney Springs. It is another option to do return. It ended up being a 45 minute walk from our room, but was worth it since I had great price and we went to Legoland.

From what I understand, the Magical Express/returning car thing can be tricky since your reservation is tied to a flight arrival. This is from Touringplans.com, a great site for Disney planning : I’m arriving in Orlando several days before my Disney room reservation starts. We’re renting a car and going to the beach. After I return the car back at the airport, can I take Magical Express to my resort?
This one is tricky. The short answer is probably yes. Here comes the long answer …
The Magical Express paperwork states, “Complimentary transportation services provided by Disney’s Magical Express are associated with a Walt Disney World room reservation and include a one way ground transfer between the Orlando International Airport and your Disney hotel on the day that you check in and a one-way ground transfer from your Disney hotel to the Orlando International Airport on the day you check out.” You’ll note that there is no language here about a need to FLY to the Airport. As long as you’re going to your resort on your check-in day, then it really doesn’t matter how you got to the airport itself.
However, Magical Express does want to know approximately what time you’ll need transportation, so they can make sure to have enough buses available. The only real mechanism they have to note is is via a flight number. Since you’re driving to the airport, you won’t have a flight number. This may fluster some ME reservationists. A good workaround is to find a flight that arrives at approximately the time you want to go to your hotel. Simply give that flight number to the reservationist as a placeholder.


----------



## elaine (Sep 3, 2016)

there is also Alamo and National at WDW Car care service (road by MK). They will then take you to SSR. Avis is at WDW Hilton across the street from Disney Springs. You can drop everyone off at SSR, drop car at Hilton and literally walk back over to SSR. I think Budget is at a Hotel Plaza Blvd hotel, as well, maybe the Doubletree. 
For ME, let them know you are having a purposeful delay of XX hours after your flight. They will not turn you away if you show up late, as long as you have a reservation.
Yes, as DVC member, I got charged the RCI fee at check-in.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 4, 2016)

Just checked into my RCI exchange. I just checked my pending charges and it is listed as $95. It was a very last minute exchange. I am a DVC member but this doesn't show on my DVC screen, only my MDE.

Be warned! We just spent a week in BWV standard studio. The kids were sad to leave. Then we walked into our 1 bdrm and that was it. They will trade location for space any day. lol  In fact, I bought WBC and they want to stay here now instead.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 4, 2016)

My kids might trade location for space, but I'm not giving up the lockable door between us.  After all, it's our vacation too.


----------

